# The next step!Aka Laser printer vs DTG



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello there,
I am ready for the second step but I don't know what is the best choice for me!
I start with my equipment! I have an Epson 7110 inkjet ,a heatpress and a Cameo 3 !
So far so good but now I have more orders and with my equipment I can not make fast production plus I can't make full graphics dark With soft feeling...
So I need a solution for the dark T-shirt and for the fast production
My options correct me if I am wrong Laser printer with white ink or DTG
My questions:
Is laser printer capable for full graphics dark T-shirt with soft feeling and Durability like DTG? (Please name the printer)
Is the DTG capable to print other stuff like vinyl for car decals?
Is better invest to a used DTG or Laser printer or better buy new one ?
Also I have seen a lot defect DTG in ebay , is the cost for repair so high that is better to sell it ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

First off, laser printing and DTG are _very_ different. Also, the equipment for DTG is much more expensive.

There are some who don't have problems with their DTG printer. Others have many problems. That being said, I was highly impressed with the Brother GTX when I saw it in action at a recent expo and it would be THE printer that I would like to have if money were no object. $22,000. I would recommend that you do not buy a DTG printer with no warranty because the repairs are quite expensive.

I don't think that you can print signs/banners with the DTG printer. Unless those signs/banners are 100% (or mostly) cotton. So it's best for t-shirts, caps, shoes, etc.

As for printing onto black, you are not listing screen printing as an option. Maybe you don't have the room. If you have room for a screen printing press maybe you could consider that. Or you could have somebody print plastisol transfers for you.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

laser will save you weeding time,
but i think they still have a hand
(pick up some sample sheets and print them off at a copy shop or a printer supply shop, 
bring them home and press)


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

The answer is going to come down to the volume of printing you are expecting. DTG printers "must" be run regularly on a daily basis and can require fairly extensive maintenance to operate. Laser printers can sit idle for hours, days, weeks, and even months at a time without an issue.

DTG requires pre-treating of garments and takes up significantly more space than does the Laser.

While the durability of a laser print is likely never to equal that of screen print, I believe you'll find that the better papers have approached that of DTG. The hand, as well, if using a raster program, should also be more than satisfactory.

I believe you will find your start up costs for a top of the line white laser printer with all necessary materials is going to run you about 30% that of DTG. By "top of the line", I'm referring to the OKI line of White Printers. They have the new 8432WT that is going to run you about $7,000. There is also the older 920WT that should run you about $6500. From some research, you'll find the only real difference in them is in the physical size of the units with the 920WT being "much" more bulky. It also appears that the 8432WT white toner is significantly more expensive than the 920WT.

Hope that helps.....


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Ok ,so let's say I print 4-10 t-shirt per day is it worth DTG or Laser? 

And also was a great shock hearing that Laser transfer papers for dark hat hand feeling!I was thinking that this transfer papers is like the JPSS but I think I was wrong...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

kostasfmx said:


> Ok ,so let's say I print 4-10 t-shirt per day is it worth DTG or Laser?
> 
> And also was a great shock hearing that Laser transfer papers for dark hat hand feeling!I was thinking that this transfer papers is like the JPSS but I think I was wrong...


The only printing method for dark garments that does not have handfeel is screen printing with discharge inks. For every other method it is a matter of how much.

One thing you might think about is how long it would take for a DTG printer (or anything else) to pay for itself if printing X-number of shirts a day. If you don't have the volume to spread the cost over, then you are losing money.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

kostasfmx said:


> Ok ,so let's say I print 4-10 t-shirt per day is it worth DTG or Laser?
> 
> And also was a great shock hearing that Laser transfer papers for dark hat hand feeling!I was thinking that this transfer papers is like the JPSS but I think I was wrong...


I don't think there is any way possible to make DTG work with just 4-10 shirts per day. Laser has potential for payback IF you're planning to do the printing for a long time.

With that volume, you'll drive yourself nuts with maintenance alone on the DTG process.


----------



## aplusp (Oct 22, 2015)

I recently purchased the OKI8432WT. It does save a lot of time since I don't have to weed the vinyl, but it's very difficult to learn and the mistakes are costly. Also, the heat transfer paper for it is very expensive and it's not easy to find. I have found that Forever Laser Dark works with it; available on Amazon but still very expensive. The nice thing is, it uses laser toner, which doesn't jam or cake if you don't use the machine constantly. My sublimation printer with CISS works well, but only with light colored polyester projects, and if I don't use it every day I find that I have to clean the print heads a few times before I get a good print out of it. If you're just looking to branch out slowly, a sublimation printer with CISS may be a good way to go.


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the answers ,still I don't understand how a DTG printer that cost 15k is not able stay idle....I think Laser is my next step
For the Ciss system I have no information what is capable for...


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

kostasfmx said:


> I don't understand how a DTG printer that cost 15k is not able stay idle.


This has been pretty successfully addressed by Brother with the new GTX. But it's $22,000.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

it's the white ink in DTG printers that cause the problem. cmyk only set-ups can sit. i've been using DTG since 2008, and i now only do around 1 head clean per day and sometimes have days where i don't print. but i've gotten to know my printer well and how to keep it working properly. 

for those beginning, 4-10 shirts per day isn't really enough to warrant cost. i would outsource until your volume increased.


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

paradigmprint said:


> I don't think there is any way possible to make DTG work with just 4-10 shirts per day. Laser has potential for payback IF you're planning to do the printing for a long time.
> 
> With that volume, you'll drive yourself nuts with maintenance alone on the DTG process.


Hello
I'm researching all types of machine to get best, most cost effective decoration on garments.
The Oki8432wt seems real nice. I need to get some shirt samples, as I would like to
Know if it's a soft hand, or stiff/tight on transfers. Are you happy with the machine?
Anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated.
How much do the 13x17 transfer papers cost?
Mike


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

I’m curious about the laser printer option as well. I do photographs, so opaque transfers or DTG is my only option. And since I’m just getting started, DTG is out of the question for now. Will an Oki White laser printer do continuous tone photographs, or just a handful of colors like silkscreen or plastisol? I don’t mind feeling the image a little bit, as long as I don’t have to feel the paper of the opaque transfer sheet. I’m just not sure I can sell that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

owleyes said:


> I’m curious about the laser printer option as well. I do photographs, so opaque transfers or DTG is my only option. And since I’m just getting started, DTG is out of the question for now. Will an Oki White laser printer do continuous tone photographs, or just a handful of colors like silkscreen or plastisol? I don’t mind feeling the image a little bit, as long as I don’t have to feel the paper of the opaque transfer sheet. I’m just not sure I can sell that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For predictably sized/shaped images like photographs, I have been considering a hybrid process to get full-color low-hand prints on dark garments. Screen print a rectangle with non-pigmented discharge base. Cure it. Then transfer your design image with JPSS, which is easy to work with, fairly durable, and low hand (but is intended for white/light garments).

Of course, no shirt discharges to a pure, bright white. But then it seems that the laser white is still tinted by the underlying shirt, too, so ...


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I have had shirts that were screen printed that felt like a piece of rubber.

The reason DTG printers cannot sit idle is the textile ink is not made to be sprayed thru inkjet heads, especially white because it settles and clogs the nozzles. While the new Brother GTX is developed for these inks it goes thru ink and cleaning solution at a high rate to make it less likely to clog. Nice machine, but your gonna need to print a lot of shirts per day to pay for it.

Laser can sit for months. After all is a powder, not a liquid ink.

If you want a soft hand using laser then watch these videos from Conde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyP_38KFF94
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIZTf65OV6c


----------

